

Jeff Bezos evacuated off Galapagos Islands for kidney stones - kurren
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/01/04/world/jeff-bezos-evacuated-galapagos/

======
kurren
I wonder, how much would have been charged for the chopper emergency service
an alien on US soil?

Hopefully mr. Bezos donated some of his wealth to the preservation of the
Galapagos natural sanctuary.

